
An Anthropological Introduction to YouTube - nreece
http://it.toolbox.com/blogs/elsua/an-anthropological-introduction-to-youtube-by-michael-wesch-26380
======
michael_dorfman
The video claims that 88% of videos uploaded to YouTube are new and original
content.

Is this really true? It sure doesn't look that way from where I'm sitting...

